# New Sweetgrass movie



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Though these guys don't really have "pro" level talent, they capture the scenery and soul of backcountry riding beautifully. Thanks for posting it up.

I fixed the embed for you btw. You don't have to use all that crazy code anymore. Snowolf fixed so that all you have to do is put the video ID code inbetween the Vimeo (or youtube) brackets. So in this case inbetween the brackets you'd have put 27216372 and that's it. You can check out my edit in text mode to see what I did.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

sweet video, man thats some rugged ass terrain!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks KC. I'm clearly from the south. I can't figure this internet thing out. :laugh:


----------

